# Copy this card and give it instead of a tip when you eat at a restaurant



## Roberto134 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The waiter/waitress will say "How in the hell do you depend on tips? Uber drivers have never been tipped."

You can't depend on something that has never been accustomed.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

On One my cards it says fübr on it...
If I pay with that card, is to let that person know they should not expect a tip.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Fewer tips now than ever before.


----------



## GouryG (Nov 25, 2017)

Well having a daughter who works as a server at a local chain restaurant, I hear never ending stories about cheapskate customers who tip very poorly or not at all. Most servers net out much less than Uber / Lyft drivers make without the tips. They are more dependent on tips than we drivers. I personally find that sign offensive. And if you put the tip on the card, good chances the server will never see it .


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Whenever I sign a receipt in the restaurant and put in the tip... I always write “Please Tip your UBER driver”


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I think actually using something like that would be -- *and should be* -- instant deactivation. First of all it's a copyright violation. You have no authority to use Uber's logo or name in such a manner. Second, you're putting Uber into the gutter with you -- which is an adverse reflection on them which they will rightfully resent.

If you want to make an issue of tipping with waitstaff, go ahead. But be a man about it; own it. Don't try to blame it on Uber -- that's just pathetic.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Just put “I’ll tip you in the App” on the receipt and go online to YELP and rate them 5 stars.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

So you tip out your mechanic, oil change guy, tire rotation guy, auto parts store guy, convenience store staff and car wash guy, just like waitstaff tip out the hosts, kitchen, bar staff and busboys, correct?


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I think actually using something like that would be -- *and should be* -- instant deactivation. First of all it's a copyright violation. You have no authority to use Uber's logo or name in such a manner. Second, you're putting Uber into the gutter with you -- which is an adverse reflection on them which they will rightfully resent.
> 
> If you want to make an issue of tipping with waitstaff, go ahead. But be a man about it; own it. Don't try to blame it on Uber -- that's just pathetic.


It has always been traditional to tip cab drivers, airport shuttles and chauffeurs. Uber is a HUGE part of the problem. I think a lot of you are suffering from a sort of Stockholm syndrome. Wake up.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

You are also assuming all servers use uber lol I bet there are many that rarely use it or never used it


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Uber discourages tipping and passengers aren't tipping because of it.

How does stiffing waiters help, other than to make them hate Uber drivers?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

henrygates said:


> Uber discourages tipping and passengers aren't tipping because of it.
> 
> How does stiffing waiters help, other than to make them hate Uber drivers?


Not to defend Uber but I think you may be living in the past. Yes a year or two back Uber discouraged tips but now they don't with in app tipping and no more "no need to tip" messages.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Not to defend Uber but I think you may be living in the past. Yes a year or two back Uber discouraged tips but now they don't with in app tipping and no more "no need to tip" messages.


But how often have you seen Uber encouraging tippng? And I am not talking about the tip option in the app, since a lot of pax have a hard time finding how to do it, and how many go back thru their trip history to tip you?


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

Roberto134 said:


> View attachment 224953


That's a great one way ticket to never visiting that restaurant ever again. I'm sure the waiters are eagerly awaiting your return.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JimKE said:


> you're putting Uber into the gutter with you -- which is an adverse reflection on them which they will rightfully resent.


In the gutter? with me?
should I resent?


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Uber discourages tipping and passengers aren't tipping because of it.
> 
> How does stiffing waiters help, other than to make them hate Uber drivers?


It helps bec. they can spread the words to friends of friends and family! If he went home and all pissed at the UBER driver, for not leaving a tip! He can spread the word that way. That Karma has its way to travel messages, across different kind of people! Either they retaliate and not tipping their next driver. Or be generous!


----------



## Trevonte (Feb 25, 2018)

I think I only got like 3 tips so far out of 33+ trips.

If we're supposed to lean on tips to make up for lack of pay, it certainly is not working as intended


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MykUberBoy said:


> It helps bec. they can spread the words to friends of friends and family! If he went home and all pissed at the UBER driver, for not leaving a tip! He can spread the word that way. That Karma has its way to travel messages, across different kind of people! Either they retaliate and not tipping their next driver. Or be generous!


Exactly! Think of how many waiters and waitresses have come to know Jesus as their savior because of the exact same strategy! All of them!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Do you never tire of kissing ass?


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Exactly! Think of how many waiters and waitresses have come to know Jesus as their savior because of the exact same strategy! All of them!


Is this real? Would someone really print something like this to troll a food service worker that deals with _enough_ shit throughout the day?

_All that we are is the result of what we have thought._
It may not be now, it may not be 10 years from now. But Karma is interesting like that.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The sansculottes are in disarray. The result of some kind of gas, or a swinging pocket watch perhaps?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

bizly said:


> Is this real? Would someone really print something like this to troll a food service worker that deals with _enough_ shit throughout the day?
> 
> _All that we are is the result of what we have thought._
> It may not be now, it may not be 10 years from now. But Karma is interesting like that.


It's very real.

Religious fundamentalists tend to be low tippers. Just ask any server who works the post- church crowd on Sunday mornings/afternoons. They're too cheap to leave a tip (besides, the waitress might use the money on booze, drugs or contraception and we can't have that), so they give away a free Jesus to ease their conscience.

They're great verbal tippers, tho.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> It's very real.
> 
> Religious fundamentalists tend to be low tippers. Just ask any server who works the post- church crowd on Sunday mornings/afternoons. They're too cheap to leave a tip (besides, the waitress might use the money on booze, drugs or contraception and we can't have that), so they give away a free Jesus to ease their conscience.
> 
> They're great verbal tippers, tho.


Every time I give a ride to a religious person, mainly jehova witnesses, Before I rate them, i do a thorough inspection for their pamphlets. They leave them every where in the car, cup holder, door handle, door storage, between and under the seats. If I find I 1 star and report.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cklw said:


> Every time I give a ride to a religious person, mainly jehova witnesses, Before I rate them, i do a thorough inspection for their pamphlets. They leave them every where in the car, cup holder, door handle, door storage, between and under the seats. If I find I 1 star and report.


Tear them into tiny confetti pieces and turn in a cleaning fee. "Trash left in car." It's not a lie.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Let's see if you have the guts to hand them that before you order your meal.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> You are also assuming all servers use uber lol I bet there are many that rarely use it or never used it


I gave two times rides to a bartender. He said he gets tip like $250-300. He didn't tip me first time but second time I made him tip me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Was taking a waiter to a fancy restaurant. 
He actually TOLD me that he never tips Uber.
I couldn't believe it. I looked at him with mouth half open for a full fifteen seconds (still he started to squirm).
I asked why not. He said he never carries cash.
I said, "oh yea, you never get cash for tips, eh?"
I waited a few minutes, then said, "Ya know, it's been a while since I took wifey out for a nice meal. Your name is Joe? Tell ya what ... I might come in tonite and ask for you. And when your manager asks why I didn't tip, I will explain to him that you don't believe that people who serve you should be tipped."
As we pulled up to the door, I pulled a dollar bill outta my shirt and gave it to him. He looked surprised, and I said, "When you go home tonite, give this to the driver. Watch his reaction. It will make you feel good."

Did he tip?
Yes, $5 in the ap.

Some of you might think that interaction was rude. Maybe it was, but it was pretty mild considering what I was _thinking. _


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My shift on sunday night/monday morning was pretty slow/fugly on tips.

Too much time in the hood, and too many disability access fares (fares paid for by insurance companies ect)

I had only $40 in off the meter revenue, and $10.00 of that was a flat fare that never made it on the meter.

(I only have $10, is that enough to get to XXXX?)
(Yeah $10.00 up front off the meter is enough to get to XXX)

The difference between $110 and $150 is a big difference to me. It's a 36% increase.


$40 in 11.5 hours is $3.47 an hour. Or more than uber drivers make in profit HERE the way I calculate expenses 



Uber is the problem, that and millennials. I hate millennials.

Last Millennial i drove thought a $3.00 tip on $50 was good. Thank god I get 50%+ of the fares on top of tips.


Hopefully this tipping thing will change.. if not i'm glad i drive a taxi


----------



## Roberto134 (Jan 6, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> So you tip out your mechanic, oil change guy, tire rotation guy, auto parts store guy, convenience store staff and car wash guy, just like waitstaff tip out the hosts, kitchen, bar staff and busboys, correct?


What does that mean?...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Roberto134 said:


> What does that mean?...


It doesn't "mean" anything. It's a yes or no question.
Just like your question. What does IT mean?

If it means anything, it means that the questioner is seeking knowledge.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

GouryG said:


> Well having a daughter who works as a server at a local chain restaurant, I hear never ending stories about cheapskate customers who tip very poorly or not at all. Most servers net out much less than Uber / Lyft drivers make without the tips. They are more dependent on tips than we drivers. I personally find that sign offensive. And if you put the tip on the card, good chances the server will never see it .


Yeah. But drivers bring their own gear. Err car. Do servers bring their own table and restaurant?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> You are also assuming all servers use uber lol I bet there are many that rarely use it or never used it


I picked up a waitress at closing at a nice restaurant. She was bragging about her $300 night in tips the whole trip. Not a thank you for the ride and no tip. I'm saving to take the family there. Will stay there as long as possible then pay with cash to the exact penny, hand it to her and say nice riding with you, thanks for the tip. Unappreciative loser. Payback sucks. No 300 night for her this night.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Homie G said:


> I picked up a waitress at closing at a nice restaurant. She was bragging about her $300 night in tips the whole trip. Not a thank you for the ride and no tip. I'm saving to take the family there. Will stay there as long as possible then pay with cash to the exact penny, hand it to her and say nice riding with you, thanks for the tip. Unappreciative loser. Payback sucks. No 300 night for her this night.


She won't remember you.
You need to remind her that you gave her a ride in your Uber car, and that she didn't appreciate it enough to even tip you a buck.
So now that you know how she feels about tipping, you are returning the favor.
Even better if the manager knows. 
If you're going to stir shit -- make it REALLY stink.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Roberto134 said:


> What does that mean?...


It means that waitstaff tip out up to 30% of their total tips to the other restaurant staff that helped make the meal happen. That's part of the reason you're tipping them 20%.

I typically average between 15-20% of my gross in tips, which is comparable to waitstaff (after they tip out the rest of the staff). Sure, there are many pax that tip 0%, but I have quite a few pax who regularly tip 100-200% of my gross. You can't get wrapped up in the people who don't tip, because the ones that do can easily make up for it.

What's your strategy to get and maximize tips? Do you even have one?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> She won't remember you.
> You need to remind her that you gave her a ride in your Uber car, and that she didn't appreciate it enough to even tip you a buck.
> So now that you know how she feels about tipping, you are returning the favor.
> Even better if the manager knows.
> If you're going to stir shit -- make it REALLY stink.


She'll remember me the same night when I camp out in her parking lot at closing waiting for that 1 min. out ping. When she gets in I'll look at her and say hey thanks for the great service tonight! While I cancel on her and let her know I gotta inside to take a dump. Then she'll put it together.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Homie G said:


> She'll remember me the same night when I camp out in her parking lot at closing waiting for that 1 min. out ping. When she gets in I'll look at her and say hey thanks for the great service tonight! While I cancel on her and let her know I gotta inside to take a dump. Then she'll put it together.


You should be more creative and get chainsaw and hockey mask


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> You should be more creative and get chainsaw and hockey mask


Well, ya gotta admit ... even without your suggested upgrades, it would be unforgettable.


----------



## Roberto134 (Jan 6, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> It means that waitstaff tip out up to 30% of their total tips to the other restaurant staff that helped make the meal happen. That's part of the reason you're tipping them 20%.
> 
> I typically average between 15-20% of my gross in tips, which is comparable to waitstaff (after they tip out the rest of the staff). Sure, there are many pax that tip 0%, but I have quite a few pax who regularly tip 100-200% of my gross. You can't get wrapped up in the people who don't tip, because the ones that do can easily make up for it.
> 
> What's your strategy to get and maximize tips? Do you even have one?


My strategy for trying to get tips is to smile, be friendly , help people with their luggage and do the simple kindnesses that make me feel like a good person.last week i had a Chili's waitress tell me she makes net $200 per night. She did not tip.

Also about 90 percent of the people who ask "can I tip you on the app."? Never do. I understand not tipping but why lie?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

JimKE said:


> ===/===
> 
> Second, you're putting Uber into the gutter with you -- which is an adverse reflection on them which they will rightfully resent.


Do you seriously believe Über needs any help in putting themselves in the gutter?

.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Cklw said:


> But how often have you seen Uber encouraging tippng? And I am not talking about the tip option in the app, since a lot of pax have a hard time finding how to do it, and how many go back thru their trip history to tip you?


I ask my passengers to rate the ride in the app . If they do The option to tip is right there. And since I started doing that, my tips have improved dramatically.



UberBastid said:


> Was taking a waiter to a fancy restaurant.
> He actually TOLD me that he never tips Uber.
> I couldn't believe it. I looked at him with mouth half open for a full fifteen seconds (still he started to squirm).
> I asked why not. He said he never carries cash.
> ...


I seldom bring it up, but if the passenger does I don't miss the opportunity to tell them that Tips are the difference between making money at this gig and not. And like you I usually get a tip in those situations


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Roberto134 said:


> My strategy for trying to get tips is to smile, be friendly , help people with their luggage and do the simple kindnesses that make me feel like a good person.last week i had a Chili's waitress tell me she makes net $200 per night. She did not tip.


For me, that's not enough of a strategy to get me to where I want to be with tips. If you're not happy with the amount of tips you're getting (this thread seems to indicate that you aren't), then you need to think about your strategy, experiment and evolve it. I could tell you what's worked for me, but my market is different and I probably drive at different times and days of the week than you.

Suffice to say, when I started to nail down the characteristics of pax who tend to tip the highest amounts and with the most frequency, then set up my car and entire ride experience for them, my tips went up noticeably. I'm still not happy with 15-20% and I'd like to see that number consistently in the 23-25% range, so I continue to fine tune.



Roberto134 said:


> Also about 90 percent of the people who ask "can I tip you on the app."? Never do. I understand not tipping but why lie?


It's called psychological projection. It's the same reason why liars and con men say "Trust me" or "I'm an honest person". You know who doesn't need to tell you that they're honest? Honest people. They just tell the truth because that's how their world is and they assume that you think they're telling the truth at all times. It's the same thing with tippers. They don't tell you that they're gonna tip you, because of course they're gonna tip you and they assume that you know they're gonna tip you. That's just the way it works in their world.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

My best tippers are Wait staff and Bartenders and Truckers and mostly in cash.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Suffice to say, when I started to nail down the characteristics of pax who tend to tip the highest amounts and with the most frequency, then set up my car and entire ride experience for them, my tips went up noticeably. I'm still not happy with 15-20% and I'd like to see that number consistently in the 23-25% range, so I continue to fine tune.


This.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> So you tip out your mechanic, oil change guy, tire rotation guy, auto parts store guy, convenience store staff and car wash guy, just like waitstaff tip out the hosts, kitchen, bar staff and busboys, correct?


Well, yeah...don't you?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, yeah...don't you?


No, but I also don't come on here to complain about not getting tipped from waitstaff.


----------



## Uber7654 (Jun 30, 2016)

henrygates said:


> Uber discourages tipping and passengers aren't tipping because of it.
> 
> How does stiffing waiters help, other than to make them hate Uber drivers?


Because a lot of those bartenders and servers don't tip us. Lol.

Hospitality is a two way street.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Not to defend Uber but I think you may be living in the past. Yes a year or two back Uber discouraged tips but now they don't with in app tipping and *no more "no need to tip" messages*.


Oh? This was on a recent Groupon


----------



## Immortal (Apr 4, 2017)

If you’re getting less than 5% tipping you should take a look at what you’re doing, or not doing, as a driver. I’ve been averaging 30% of my passengers tipping over the last few weeks. I don’t do water, gum, any bells and whistles. Tipping is steadily improving on my end. I still get the “I’ll tip you in the app” folks and some of them never materialize which is annoying.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I have been driving for about a year now, tips are hit and miss. 

One thing I have observed recently when I have been a passenger is that some drivers tried to refuse a tip! Twice I offered cash and was told by one guy..."you don't have to do that, I'm just glad I could get you where you're going safely". He was a fairly new driver, a few weeks in and I had spent the ride trying to give him some pointers and tips to help. As I got out of the car, I told him never to refuse a tip. 

This could be a part of the cause for less and less tips.....


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The waiter/waitress will say "How in the hell do you depend on tips? Uber drivers have never been tipped."
> 
> You can't depend on something that has never been accustomed.


That's called a "teachable moment" where we can educate the clueless public about ALL Service positions in the US being ones that should receive tips.

I usually eat at the same 4-5 restaurants in LA, one of which Doesn't accept tips but they do add a 16% "service fee" to the bill automatically so they consider their tips as being included in the total (which is fine with me, but I tip 20% normally at other places so they're kind of losing out. Although there are enough cheapazoids out there that they probably consider it being evened out in the long run). And they literally REFUSE cash tips and the credit card receipts have nowhere for a tip to be added.

ANYWAY, I told myself that the next time I go to a new restaurant and I have a server who is a millennial, I fully intend on casually asking them if they ever take Uber, and when they say "of course!" I'm going to ask what percentage they tip their drivers, because that's my new way of figuring out how to tip servers. I'll make sure they know I waited tables all through college and normally leave 20% tips, but I keep hearing about how people aren't tipping Uber drivers so maybe there's a new tipping culture happening and I'm unaware of how it works and maybe we're not supposed to tip ANY service positions anymore? Can they help me understand?

Obviously I'd say all of this AFTER I eat - and as a former server I'm sure I'll still tip because we live in the US where DECENT PEOPLE TIP THOSE IN SERVICE POSITIONS......but I want to plant as many seeds in as many millennial brains as I can regarding the fact that they (ESPECIALLY servers, bartenders, hair stylists, manicurists, bellhops, etc) need to start tipping rideshare drivers regularly when they receive good service and arrived to their destination safely.

Why should one group of Service position workers (us drivers) not receive tips regularly when we risk our lives, our cars, navigate traffic and other crazy drivers , and are using our personal property to help do our jobs? It's beyond ludicrous and I am ****ing sick of these cheap assholes playing the clueless card. They need to be called out on their shit. When I give the Starbucks barista who pressed a lever for 10 seconds (so a cup would fill with my coffee) a $1 tip it kinda kills me, since it took me a 30-minute trip driving through rush hour traffic on hellacious Los Angeles freeways to earn that $1 tip I'm now giving away - to someone who took 2 steps away from the register, pressed a lever, and was done doing his part of our interaction in 20 seconds MAXIMUM. Oh - AND he earns an hourly wage! Lololol!

But yes, I'll put 10 -15 miles wear & tear on my car, get out and load then get out again and UNload your luggage, deal with insane LA drivers and use every sense I was born with on high alert while using gas I paid for and while NOT earning an hourly wage ......all for the same $1 tip. Lolol ! I'm actually laughing hysterically right now at how incredibly ludicrous it all is, thinking about the comparison.

Good God. Help me.

TLR. : people need to start tipping their drivers (if they don't tip already) when they receive good service and a safe ride.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The waiter/waitress will say "How in the hell do you depend on tips? Uber drivers have never been tipped."
> 
> You can't depend on something that has never been accustomed.


why not do something more than sit behind the wheel


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

GouryG said:


> Well having a daughter who works as a server at a local chain restaurant, I hear never ending stories about cheapskate customers who tip very poorly or not at all. Most servers net out much less than Uber / Lyft drivers make without the tips. They are more dependent on tips than we drivers. I personally find that sign offensive. And if you put the tip on the card, good chances the server will never see it .


You're wrong.

Unlike uber drivers, servers are protected by minimum wage laws.

Most uber drivers make LESS than minimum wage after expenses

Not all, but MANY servers and MOST bartenders STIFF uber drivers

Your daughter gets some cheapskate customers, but she also gets good tippers, and in any event she's guaranteed at least minimum wage.

I will say that card should ONLY be given to servers who failed to tip their uber driver



Koolbreze said:


> why not do something more than sit behind the wheel


Do something more? Like what, a foot massage?



Rockocubs said:


> My best tippers are Wait staff and Bartenders and Truckers and mostly in cash.


Maybe truckers, but waitstaff and bartenders? No way, especially bartenders


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Koolbreze said:


> why not do something more than sit behind the wheel


I do, I sit behind a desk most of the time, unless a D-Back game is on. Then I sit in front of the TV.



Nats121 said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> Unlike uber drivers, servers are protected by minimum wage laws.
> 
> ...


Totally off topic. My D-Backs visit your Nat's for a three game series starting today. The D-Backs haven't lost a series yet all year.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Way over 2000 rides over the years. 
I can remember all 4 cash tips. 

I was hoping the new tip via app would help.... Ha!

No one that has promised me a tip has ever given me a tip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I ask my passengers to rate the ride in the app . If they do The option to tip is right there. And since I started doing that, my tips have improved dramatically.
> 
> I seldom bring it up, but if the passenger does I don't miss the opportunity to tell them that Tips are the difference between making money at this gig and not. And like you I usually get a tip in those situations


Driver pay rates in Florida are among the worst in the US, and that's saying something when you figure the pay rates are garbage in virtually every market.

I don't see how anyone can do base rate trips in Florida at the horrible rates uber pays. Does it surge there often? Does uber offer more incentives such as boosts in Florida?

I'm amazed how anyone other than zombie-brained ants could give base rate rides in Florida, or Detroit, or any of the other ultra low paying markets.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Driver pay rates in Florida are among the worst in the US, and that's saying something when you figure the pay rates are garbage in virtually every market.
> 
> I don't see how anyone can do base rate trips in Florida at the horrible rates uber pays. Does it surge there often? Does uber offer more incentives such as boosts in Florida?
> 
> I'm amazed how anyone other than zombie-brained ants could give base rate rides in Florida, or Detroit, or any of the other ultra low paying markets.


Not all of Florida has the super low rates. Here in Volusia county we get about 91 cents a mile to the driver at least. In Orlando it sucks. I think they get something ridiculous like 55 cents a mile.

Even with what I get there are only about 5-7 hours a day when I will drive and only in certain areas. Short trips with no tips and traffic just isn't worth it. If the pay was higher for the short trips I'd probably drive at least double what I do now.



Immortal said:


> If you're getting less than 5% tipping you should take a look at what you're doing, or not doing, as a driver. I've been averaging 30% of my passengers tipping over the last few weeks. I don't do water, gum, any bells and whistles. Tipping is steadily improving on my end. I still get the "I'll tip you in the app" folks and some of them never materialize which is annoying.


I hope you understand that a lot of it has to do with who your rider is and when you are getting them. In other words the area you work and the time of day makes a big difference as far as tipping percentage. Luck also plays a big part.

Though you are right. Driver behaviour does come into play. For instance it seems when I engage in at least some conversation with the customer I notice I tend to get tipped more.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Immortal said:


> If you're getting less than 5% tipping you should take a look at what you're doing, or not doing, as a driver. I've been averaging 30% of my passengers tipping over the last few weeks. I don't do water, gum, any bells and whistles. Tipping is steadily improving on my end. I still get the "I'll tip you in the app" folks and some of them never materialize which is annoying.


I can speak for many of the drivers of these blogs in saying I don't need to take a look at anything I'm doing or not doing that could be preventing tips.

My uber tip percentage varies between 5-10%, although I've gone through stretches of 20 or more pax in a row who didn't tip.

I give EVERY pax a good ride with no drama. I greet every pax with a friendly hello, I keep my car clean, and I let the pax decide how much or how little conversation they want.

I've had MANY friendly trips with pax that end with the pax saying "thanks a lot", some also say "I'll tip in the app", and then they don't tip. Many don't even bother rating the ride.

Meanwhile, taxi drivers with limited and in some cases no English skills get tipped by the vast majority of their pax without doing anything more than drive their pax to their destination.

Face facts, uber attracts cheap butt holes who don't believe in tipping.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I usually see 10-20% of pax tipping. Highest so far was 60%. Just need to keep educating the public. Uber has been telling them so long that they don't need to tip. I get a lot of tips the next day also. It's nice that Uber sends a follow-up email reminding them to rate and tip.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Not to defend Uber but I think you may be living in the past. Yes a year or two back Uber discouraged tips but now they don't with in app tipping and no more "no need to tip" messages.


I maybe living in the past... but the past said, and always been proven " first impression last"!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cklw said:


> But how often have you seen Uber encouraging tippng? And I am not talking about the tip option in the app, since a lot of pax have a hard time finding how to do it, and how many go back thru their trip history to tip you?


You obviously haven't taken an Uber ride. 
I take them often. I get email reminders to tip and rate, and even push notifications on my phone. I get these even if I already tipped and rated in the app.



RockinEZ said:


> Way over 2000 rides over the years.
> I can remember all 4 cash tips.


In 2000 rides you're going to get tippers now and then.

There's another reason they're not tipping you.



Bpr2 said:


> Oh? This was on a recent Groupon


How recent?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe haven't taken one since last year in philly, when the first started rolling out the tip options. But here in Vegas, the tip option is there and they send the emails out. But they don't advertise much about tipping.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Uber drivers do not depend on tips like a server does. No tip will make or break my night out there when I drive...if we never got tipped at all then I would still drive and make over $20/hour. Can’t say that about a server.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cklw said:


> Cableguynoe haven't taken one since last year in philly, when the first started rolling out the tip options. But here in Vegas, the tip option is there and they send the emails out. But they don't advertise much about tipping.


Yeah I'm not saying Uber is really encouraging tipping. 
However, I have been surprisingly impressed with the tipping in the app design.

Many drivers just assume Uber made it hard to tip. But it's really not. 
If the rider wants to tip in the app, they will.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Many drivers just assume Uber made it hard to tip. But it's really not.
> If the rider wants to tip in the app, they will.


Uber also sends a follow up email that has a reminder to add a tip at the bottom. Would love to see them add "your driver's earnings" instead of just their fare...they'd realize how little the driver makes. Not going to happen of course.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You obviously haven't taken an Uber ride.
> I take them often. I get email reminders to tip and rate, and even push notifications on my phone. I get these even if I already tipped and rated in the app.
> 
> In 2000 rides you're going to get tippers now and then.
> ...


Within the last two months.


----------



## Roberto134 (Jan 6, 2016)

henrygates said:


> This.


Please expand your thoughts we all want to improve. That is why we are here and reading your posts.


----------

